
Tokyo's Koike Laboratory's Aqua Top Display: An Interactive Water Surface - dpflan
http://sngymn.github.io/aquatopdisplay/
======
dpflan
I really like what people are doing here, with applications of depth
perception and sensing from Kinect (a similar hardware), there are other
project I've seen throughout the years that are intriguing. (Please share any
you've found.)

I recently saw this from UC Davis - an augmented-reality sandbox:
[http://idav.ucdavis.edu/~okreylos/ResDev/SARndbox/](http://idav.ucdavis.edu/~okreylos/ResDev/SARndbox/)

Also, there is the Fluid Interfaces group at the MIT Media Lab
([http://fluid.media.mit.edu/](http://fluid.media.mit.edu/)), which aims "to
design novel form factors that leverage the full range of sensory capabilities
and control modalities of the user...".

Although I don't see the immediate practicality of this project, it's very
inspiring. I like to imagine this project used at a pool, like when kids are
playing or diving for sunken objects, how cool would that aquatic playground
be?

------
codezero
A direct link to the video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=13&v=fYJneaa2O8I](https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=13&v=fYJneaa2O8I)

------
TranquilMarmot
This would be an awesome way to interact with computers, if I didn't have to
get my hands wet to use it! Love the effect of the speaker blasting water up.

